# Snow Goose hunting has been fun!!!!!



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

* :lol: We have hunted Eureka, SD for the past 2 weekends and the fewest snows and blues we have shot in 2 day hunts is 43 snow/blue geese! That along with some lesser canadas and some ducks as well! I even shot a leg banded ross goose! That and the pheasant hunting is good too, so during the slow time we go driving around for them. There are about 500,000 geese around the area, with the warm weather they are going to stick around, but as soon as it gets cold, they will be gone! With deer hunting opener next weekend, I dunno what to do if the snows are still around!!! I may have to go deer and then go and jump some snows! It will surely be a full days work!! :lol: *


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I was up there the other day and I saw tons of ducks, I didn't stay until sunset. That is were I go deer hunting, I was thinking that I should go duck hunting instead of deer hunting.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Thanks for letting the world know where the geese are.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:rollin: Oh my gosh it is out. I really don't care since I plan on deer hunting.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll be there with 3,000 decoys.....half of which will be on the water.... :fro:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Good thing I dont usually hunt up there so it doesn't really matter. But it there is half a million geese over there I may have to take a look. :sniper:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

are you decoying or jumping these geese?

Just dont educate them they still have to TRY to fly over our spread.

ILL BE READY YOU SOBS! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I was just up there deer hunting and there is tons and I can hunt them I am going up there this weekend if they are still there everything froze up last night


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My trailer is packed. SD here I come!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good luck Chop :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> Thanks for letting the world know where the geese are.


 If you didn't know that there are birds there you don't really know much.... It would be one thing if it was September....


----------

